# Endlich wieder da "Butterfahrt auf der Ostsee"



## Auewiesen (1. April 2015)

Butterfahrt auf der Ostsee wieder zollfrei und steuerfrei einkaufen

Einer der vielen modernen "Butterdampfer" auf der Ostsee





Die Ostsee ist nach wie vor ein lohnendes Ziel nicht nur um die Seefahrt und das Angeln zu genießen, sondern auch um Shopping zu machen und zollfrei und steuerfrei einkaufen. Obwohl man nur in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland fährt hat es Steuerrechtlich gesehen einen Sonderstatus. die Ostsee wird dabei weder als Bundesland noch EU-Land betrachtet und so fallen beim Einkaufen Zoll und Mehrwertsteuer weg. Folgende Mengen dürfen bei der Einfuhr nach Deutschland pro volljährige Person nicht überschrittenwerden:
200 Zigaretten, 50 Zigarren, 1l destillierter Alkohol über 22%, unter 22% 2l Alkohol wie Weine, 500g Kaffe, 50g Parfüm, 5kg Butter, Käse, Fleisch und noch verschiedenes mehr.
Ein Tagesausflug auf die Ostsee wird von vielen Häfen in Holstein angeboten.

Das habe ich schon lange vermisst! Angeln und Saufen bis der Arzt kommt.
Ich freue mich schon darauf, das mir endlich wieder die 100 Grammer um die Ohren sausen und hoffendlich bei einem Anderen hängen bleiben.

LG
Wolle


----------



## HeinBlöd (1. April 2015)

*AW: Endlich wieder da "Butterfahrt auf der Ostsee"*

Knapp 2 Std. später hätte man es nur zu gern geglaubt.....


----------

